# Pensacola Fishing Pier?



## Hawkseye

Has anybody caught or spotted any pompano or slot size reds out at PBP lately? How is the water clarity? I was thinking about giving it a try in the morning.


----------



## KingCrab

Put some Bait out the night before. kosy kiten cans with holes punched in them or Chum bag. They'll be there the next day.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

I went yesterday and didn't see one red or a pompano. The sheepshead were everywhere... The only problem was having the secret bait (I will never sell out. This secret bait that cannot be bought in stores)... If you had the bait you were slaying the sheepshead.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

Heck yeah, were they all down the pier or mainly in the draw?


----------



## KingCrab

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> I went yesterday and didn't see one red or a pompano. The sheepshead were everywhere... The only problem was having the secret bait (I will never sell out. This secret bait that cannot be bought in stores)... If you had the bait you were slaying the sheepshead.


Dill pickle knows.:blink: Bet I do too !


----------



## KingCrab

How come u can go thru at Navarre but not Pcola bch bridge ? Guess . SRIA. If it was Tourist wanting out it would be open.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I have been trying to find any old articles that states Bob Sikes toll will be removed once the bridge was paid for but I can't find anything. That thing was paid for decades ago and they keep raising the toll price! Anyone have a link to an article about this?


----------



## salt_water_guy

you was using Ghost shrimps right?


----------



## FreeDiver

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have been trying to find any old articles that states Bob Sikes toll will be removed once the bridge was paid for but I can't find anything. That thing was paid for decades ago and they keep raising the toll price! Anyone have a link to an article about this?


Are you gonna sweep them streets?


----------



## Dimebag

Gotta love that secret bait.    .....


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



FreeDiver said:


> Randall2point0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have been trying to find any old articles that states Bob Sikes toll will be removed once the bridge was paid for but I can't find anything. That thing was paid for decades ago and they keep raising the toll price! Anyone have a link to an article about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you gonna sweep them streets?
Click to expand...

Who sweeps the streets in Navarre?


----------



## FreeDiver

Who takes bob Sykes to Navarre?


----------



## KingCrab

Sykeoids. And Red fish Killers.


----------



## FreeDiver

No whiting a on our beach heard their in Navarre!!


----------



## KingCrab

They are there too.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



FreeDiver said:


> Who takes bob Sykes to Navarre?


I think you are missing the point, Navarre got rid of their toll bridge and their streets are clean. SRIA has lied to us for over 20 years by saying once they received enough tolls to pay for the bridge they would take down the toll booths. Now they are spending thousands of dollars to upgrade the tolls so it will be faster for cars to pay and go through. There would be no traffic problem if there was no toll booths to slow the vehicles down.


----------



## fairpoint

IIRC Navarre closed the tool booths down because they were costing more than they were taking in......I'm in for closing Pensacola Beach down ...what a pain in the ASS it has been for Decades....???? Why is it still there...? Good Question....the bed tax on Portifino alone ought to make everybody happy...? Right...? Could it be that it brings in so much MONEY......Do the movers and the shakers think of how much of a burden it is on busy days for people to come out and spend their money at the beach.......?


----------



## ironman172

secret bait was probably that silver cricket....but then you can buy those in the stores ??


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



fairpoint said:


> IIRC Navarre closed the tool booths down because they were costing more than they were taking in......I'm in for closing Pensacola Beach down ...what a pain in the ASS it has been for Decades....???? Why is it still there...? Good Question....the bed tax on Portifino alone ought to make everybody happy...? Right...? Could it be that it brings in so much MONEY......Do the movers and the shakers think of how much of a burden it is on busy days for people to come out and spend their money at the beach.......?


The thing is they specifically said they would do away with the toll once the bridge was paid for. If I can find enough information I would start going to these SRIA meetings and harrassing them just for the hell of it.


----------



## Pier#r

ironman172 said:


> secret bait was probably that silver cricket....but then you can buy those in the stores ??


http://myfwc.com/media/2714988/Coastal-species-quick-chart.pdf


> Sheepshead ●   T
> Minimum Size Limits:
> • 12"
> Daily Recreational Bag Limit:
> • 15 per harvester per day
> Remarks
> • *Snatching prohibited*


:no:


----------



## fairpoint

Pier#r said:


> http://myfwc.com/media/2714988/Coastal-species-quick-chart.pdf
> 
> 
> :no:


wtf when did they stop allowing snatching for sheepshead...? What BS....
There's only a billion sheepshead out there.....ridiculous......


----------



## weedline

i didnt know this that is messed up go figure u can castnet them


----------



## FreeDiver

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are missing the point, Navarre got rid of their toll bridge and their streets are clean. SRIA has lied to us for over 20 years by saying once they received enough tolls to pay for the bridge they would take down the toll booths. Now they are spending thousands of dollars to upgrade the tolls so it will be faster for cars to pay and go through. There would be no traffic problem if there was no toll booths to slow the vehicles down.



I'm surprised you haven't gotten used to it. It's only a dollar... 50 a year.... That really isn't a lot to ask for. That money also goes to the workers that are constantly working on the walk ways, plants raking the sand and as I said before sweeping those streets. Other wise they could tax even more on goods to support the IA. Either way their gonna get that money to work on the beach. 

Honestly how often do you cross that bridge in a year? Wanna save your dollar and skip traffic, spend the extra 2gallons of gas and drive in from Navarre. Either way your paying to get on that beach.


----------



## Bollocks

Holy crap this is way off topic.


----------



## Hawkseye

Speaking of "off topic".......has anybody seen any pomps or spanish at the pier?


----------



## Rofhbert

the pier or mainly in the draw?


----------

